# PC Verbindungsproblem Sony HDR-HC3



## Kartman17 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hy@all
Ich hab schon im alten Forum mein Problem mit der Sony HDR-HC3 Handycam geschildert. Ich möchte sie an den PC anschließen um ein Video von Kasette auf DVD zu brennen. Dies tue ich mit dem I-Link (Firewire) kabel wie in der Anleitung beschrieben. Wenn ich sie anschließe tut sich jedoch garnichts
Ich hab wie mir schon empfohlen wurde mir ein neues Kabel gekauft, fuktioniert aber auch nicht.
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Lg
Kartman17


----------



## potzblitz (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Am Kabel liegt es nicht. Du brauchst eine passende Software welche Sony nicht zur Camera mitgeliefert hat. Da es bei dir um eine HDV Camera handelt brauchst du etwas in der Richtung CineForm


----------

